# My First Largemouth



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Last Monday after work it was such nice weather outside I decided to do a little fishing. Went to a tributary near Utah Lake with a friend. I'm not a bass guy so I really didn't know what to expect. We still had some red sided shiners from a recent ice fishing trip. He caught some white bass. I caught a Largemouth. It was pretty sweet. I was pretty surprised to say the least. It wasn't big--maybe 11 or 12 inches. Got a pic on my friend's camera phone but I haven't figured out how to post it. It might be the wrong size of file or something. I think I need to get into bass fishing.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

Largemouth fishing is addictive. DONT GET INTO IT! unless of course you want to be plagued with the constant wondering of where the next place to fish for them is. Take up plastic worm fishing. Once you get good, its almost second nature catchin' largemouths on 'em... although I do enjoy the topwater and crankin' every once in awhile


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Dank80
As OB-1 said, "You've taken your first step into a larger world." I think most of the Utah Lake tributaries hold largemouth, both large and small. And as Tony said, its addicting. I am already starting to respool reels gearing up for my mid March southern Utah swing. As soon as the tax return gets back I'll have the boat registered for 2008 and ready for the water.

Come on, spring time,

HockeyMan


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Fishing for those bad boys topwater is a life changing experience. I'll fish for them whatever method it takes but if it's a good topwater day, there's nothin better.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

bass are amazing i wish i could catch a bass soon. good job on the fish how deep wear you off the ground and what you using.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jdmckell said:


> Fishing for those bad boys topwater is a life changing experience.


He speaketh the truth.... catching them on plastics or anything else is nothing compared to having one smash a topwater lure. 8)


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

It wasn't deep at all. It was a really small tributary. Slow current if any. Three or four feet deep. I had some left over shiners I was tipping jigs with up at Strawberry the previous week. I just tossed out a whole one of those and jerked it in.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Great job on catching a delicious bass. I hope you gave it to your wife/girlfriend.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nah. He swam away to live another day. I actually hate eating fish. I think it's a mental block.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Great job on catching a delicious bass. I hope you gave it to your wife/girlfriend.


I've heard that somewhere, but I can't recall right now where.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------

